# My mom wants me to have sex



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

This might sound weird but there was a conversation that took place which has taken place numerous times in the past. It will start off with her telling me to get a girlfriend and I would say " No." She then says she will lock me inside my own room with a girl and smiles. I say " No." She says she wants me to have kids. I tell her I don't want to. She goes back to locking me inside my room so I can do something with the girl. Is this normal? I'm 28, never had a girlfriend, not even a female friend. I don't think that part is normal. Damn my life sucks.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> This might sound weird but there was a conversation that took place which has taken place numerous times in the past. It will start off with her telling me to get a girlfriend and I would say " No." She then says she will lock me inside my own room with a girl and smiles. I say " No." She says she wants me to have kids. I tell her I don't want to. She goes back to locking me inside my room so I can do something with the girl. Is this normal? I'm 28, never had a girlfriend, not even a female friend. I don't think that part is normal. Damn my life sucks.


wered she get the girl from?is she a prostititue or is she being held against her will too?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

illmatic1 said:


> wered she get the girl from?is she a prostititue or is she being held against her will too?


she got her from her head, but the message is very clear to me what she is trying to tell me


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

i would cringe to death if i had a conversation with my mom about that :no


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> she got her from her head, but the message is very clear to me what she is trying to tell me


oh, so it was just a conversation... it sounded like it was an actual event that had taken place... why dont u try and make a friend who is a girl and just keep it platonic scince u have stated that u dont want a gf in ur other post... that way ur mom will stop bothering to get one and ull have made a new friend...


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Dec 30, 2012)

:um that would kind of creep me out to be honest. I can understand her wanting grandkids, but I would not be comfortable with the way she is approaching it.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

illmatic1 said:


> oh, so it was just a conversation... it sounded like it was an actual event that had taken place... why dont u try and make a friend who is a girl and just keep it platonic scince u have stated that u dont want a gf in ur other post... that way ur mom will stop bothering to get one and ull have made a new friend...


that would mean I would need the social skills, the effort to do this, that's very stressing just to think about it, performing at my best every time and trying to impress and being around her friends, a lot of hard work, I'm going to try to hide the fact I never had a female friend and that I don't even have friends, I'm 28, I think we can now say the possibility of a female friend will most likely never happen, plus my mom would have to know her, I don't like that idea, the only type I can imagine myself being friends with and my mom knowing her would be a girl from church since she meets my mom's requirements, but the personality type of this is okay but I don't want to be religious


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mentioning sex and your Mum in the same sentence, what are you thinking about !


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> *that would mean I would need the social skills, the effort to do this, that's very stressing just to think about it, performing at my best every time and trying to impress and being around her friends, a lot of hard work*, I'm going to try to hide the fact I never had a female friend and that I don't even have friends, I'm 28, I think we can now say the possibility of a female friend will most likely never happen, *plus my mom would have to know her*, I don't like that idea, the only type I can imagine myself being friends with and my mom knowing her would be a girl from church since she meets my mom's requirements, but the personality type of this is okay but I don't want to be religious


1.)no, u have to do all that stuff to get a *girl friend*... to get a *friend who is a girl *all u have to do is find someone who possess a vagina, who u like talking to, who u have one or two things incommon with and go with them for lunch every now and then...

2.)ur mom wouldnt have to know her... just leave the house and when she ask were ur going just say "im going to hang out with *insert female name here* at *insert place here*" then she knows were ur going and that ur going with a girl... by leaving the mystery it will lead to ur mom thinking u have a girlfreind and thus off ur back about getting one... regardless of whether she is actually ur girlfriend or not


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably wondering if you're heterosexual or not? I think the default in peoples' mindset is that someone is gay if he isn't dating or at least talking about girls.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We have to build confidence in ourselves first.
It is really not their business. They can be concerned, yes, but not draw conclusions.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Do you want a girl? do what you want don't be forced or pressurised if you don't want to is what I would say.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much about it. Your mum probably just wants you to be happy, and thinks if you were with somebody, with all that entails, you'd be happier. With the grandkids thing, I guess she is just thinking about herself there. I'm lucky about that, because my two brothers have had 5 kids between them. And one brother just had the first granddaughter, so they can't bother me about that now either. :b

I know it's embarassing having family say stuff like that. My parents say a lot of things about finding me a girlfriend, or worse, getting me a mail order bride.  They start joking about it on their own, without me having mentioned being lonely or anything like that. But although it's awkward, I guess they just think I'd be happier if I found somebody. And to be honest, they're right. I just don't want it to happen via mail order, lol.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hmmm, from someone who realized much later than 28 that having your mom as your best friend is really a bad idea, ask yourself what you want and if you dont' have it, ask yourself why not? And keep asking until you get the answer. The universe will provide the answer if we sincerely ask.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

no, I wouldn't call that normal tbh. I think certain things just shouldn't be discussed between parents and their children. I'm surprised she doesn't feel embarassed saying stuff like that. Talk about awkward... Maybe you should tell her it makes you uncomfortable?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Looool. My mom verbalizes how she wants me to produce kids, but she doesn't say it like that. Although maybe I'd welcome that sort of impetus.

Yo mom, I'm 25 and I've never been on a date. You tell me how you think that's going to happen.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

minimized said:


> Yo mom, I'm 25 and I've never been on a date. You tell me how you think that's going to happen.


Also 25, never interacted with girls either. Oh, I cringe at the thought of having a date. I'd be the most boring, awkward person ever. :sus

My parents haven't talked about me having sex (still a virgin here!), but they goad me into getting an arranged marriage with a girl from my home country. Bah, she'll only want me for a green card, feh! But I don't blame them, as they know I'm a total failure with women and pretty much have no friends.

I guess they don't mention sex since its so taboo with their culture and older generation. They really shy away from that stuff. But they are absolutely obsessed with marriage, and think their duty as parents are not over until their children are married and "settled down".

They think a wife will really help me out after my parents are gone and probably my younger brother too when he moves out and probably barely contacts me either and is busy with his own life and I'll be completely alone.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

My sympathies. I'm a 20yo woman but my mother is the same (minus the sex part). She's pretty anxious that I don't date at my age, and when she discusses this with me (onesidedly) it makes me feel so inadequate. Like why can't she accept me the way I am- single, likely not getting married, and that _I'm_ okay with it.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

It's normal as long as your mom is a real person and not just you in a wig and dress.  (joking)

I think your mom wants what every mother wants for her son. She wants you to meet a nice woman, get married and have some kids.

Is it that you don't want to have sex or are you afraid that no one will accept you?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My mom and stepmom just tell me "you need to get busy". There is no connotation to get out of it, just that I need to put myself out there. I am 37 1/2 for Pete's sake.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> *My mom and stepmom just tell me "you need to get busy".* *There is no connotation to get out of it*, just that I need to put myself out there. I am 37 1/2 for Pete's sake.


you sure about that? :teeth

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=get+busy


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

AngelClare said:


> It's normal as long as your mom is a real person and not just you in a wig and dress.  (joking)
> 
> I think your mom wants what every mother wants for her son. She wants you to meet a nice woman, get married and have some kids.
> 
> Is it that you don't want to have sex or are you afraid that no one will accept you?


i don't want to have sex, I get disgusted when it comes to this


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> i don't want to have sex, I get disgusted when it comes to this


Are you attracted to women? Do you fantasize about women? men?



> that would mean I would need the social skills, the effort to do this, that's very stressing just to think about it, performing at my best every time and trying to impress and being around her friends, a lot of hard work, I'm going to try to hide the fact I never had a female friend and that I don't even have friends, I'm 28


This statement made me suspect that you're afraid of rejection because of your lack of social skills and inexperience.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Twelve Keyz said:


> you sure about that? :teeth
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=get+busy


Yes - quite sure it was meant to mean "get off your behind and get moving".


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

U should tell her u wanted to be a good son, & met multiple people from craigslist. U've gotten a few pregnant, & are now in hiding. No more sex for you. I prob shouldn't post after taking Nyquil.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Demerzel said:


> U should tell her u wanted to be a good son, & met multiple people from craigslist. U've gotten a few pregnant, & are now in hiding. No more sex for you. I prob shouldn't post after taking Nyquil.


and have him end up on the Maury show?

*Dat ain't mah kid? Ya' know how I know? He CRAHS when ah pick HIM up!


----------

